# Update on my weight loss



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is a picture of me in 1996 at my highest weight. I joined TOPS and lost some then quit going to TOPS and gained it all back. Then in July of 07 I joined TOPS again and I reached my goal in Oct. of 08.










This was taken at my TOPS meeting on Mon. night. I lost 69 lbs to goal. I think I need to loose some more but my Dr. says no.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about the blurry photo, but the person taking the picture snapped it too quick and didn't wait for the auto focus.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow, Ruby! You look great! Isn't it amazing how losing weight makes you look younger too?

I'm curious, did your doctor explain why he didn't want you to lose anymore? What's your current weight and where are you on the height weight chart? What I mean is are you in the middle of your healthy weight range?

Great work!

 RedTartan
196/195/165


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Actually, when I had him for a note for TOPS setting my goal, I told him I would like to get down to 135, he said no that would be too low for me. He set it at 165. He didn't say why, but said when I reach my goal we'll talk about it. But I feel good at this weight right now. Maybe in a year or two I may have my goal lowered. I'm 5'41/2". I think it might have something to do with my osteoporosis maybe. 

At my highest weight I weighed 247, but had lost down to 238 in Feb. of 07. Then in July I had lost another 4 lbs when I joined TOPS. So I actually weighed 234 in July and lost 69 lbs to goal. I can go as low as 158 without getting out of leeway.

Every year in April our club has what is called a State Recognition Day (SRD). This year it will be in Witcha Falls, TX and I will graduate on stage with all the other members who have lost to goal. It is really neet, there are usually a couple thousand members who attend the convention, fro all over Texas.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

That is so cool! Be sure to post your graduation photos afterward 

 RedTartan
196/195/165


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW, you did great!! Can you give me some dieting tips that worked for you? I can use all of the help I can get.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job! Pam


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Update, here is a link to the TOPS artical about my weight loss. I was surprised with the honor of being crowned runner-up Queen for the state of Texas. 

Had no idea I was even in the running. What is so awsome is the Queen is a good friend of mine from Lufkin. We worked together back in the '80s. Had lost touch with each other until 2007 at SRD in Lufkin and ran into each other. Neither of us knew the other one belonged to TOPS. Then when we found out we had both been picked for the honor (Queen, and runner-up Queen) that was just icing on the cake.

http://www.topswonders.com/Texas/news/index.htm

This just goes to prove it's never too late to get in better health.

By the way, the Dr. has taken me off one of my blood pressure meds.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Ruby. I just read the story you linked about your weight loss. That is really great! I wish you continued success.


----------

